# Problema en grub al arrancar partición windows (cerrado)

## chaim

Hola a todos! Este es mi primer post en el foro, aunque la verdad es que llevo leyendolo bastante:

Mi problema es que al intentar arrancar mi partición de Windows XP a través del grub, se me queda la pantalla en negro con las opciones que le dí al grub, las cuales son:

```
title Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,1)

makeactive

chainloader +1
```

y estas son las particiones:

```
Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1               1         912     7325608+  12  Compaq diagnostics

/dev/sda2   *         913        4814    31342815    7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda3            4815       10652    46893735    b  W95 FAT32

/dev/sda4           10653       19457    70726162+   5  Extended

/dev/sda5   *       10653       10659       56196   83  Linux

/dev/sda6           10660       10784     1004031   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda7           10785       19457    69665841   83  Linux

```

La verdad es que creo que las opciones estén bien puestas, pero sin embargo no me arranca.

Sin embargo, la partición de recuperación del portatil (dev/sda1) con la siguiente configuración si me arranca...

```
title Recuperacion Vaio

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1
```

Según escribo este post no encuentro una posible causa del error, aunque me estoy dando cuenta que quizá al instalar gentoo (soy un newbie) creo que me confundí una vez e hize algo como mksap o swapon sobre /dev/sda2 (Windows XP)...A ver qué me comentais acerca de esto. Gracias.Last edited by chaim on Tue Aug 12, 2008 7:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## aleixoreis

Desculpe se escrevo em Português, porque não sei muito de Espanhol.

title Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,1)

makeactive

chainloader +1

Parece-me que o Windows esta em /dev/sda3

Tenta usar rootverify(hd0,2)

Abraços.

----------

## AnimAlf

Bienvenido, 

es rara la lista de particiones con dos activas y sin orden inicial /dev/sda0.

con fdisk puedes corregir el orden de las particiones. Pero parece que algun servicio gestione la tabla de particiones. Si corriges la tabla de particiones no reinicies sin vigilar tu /etc/sftab.

comprueba el archivo siguiente:

~ $ cat /boot/grub/device.map 

(hd0)	/dev/sda

rootnoverify (hd0,X) X es la partición donde tienes ntfs

reporta los mensajes de error que te puedan aparecer si luego ejecutas

```
~ $ sudo grub

grub> root (hd0,0)

grub> setup(hd0)
```

root aquí es la raiz del sistema linux dode se esconden los archivos de boot y tiene que coincidir con tu partición que tendría que seguro ser sda5

Saludos

----------

## chaim

 *aleixoreis wrote:*   

> Desculpe se escrevo em Português, porque não sei muito de Espanhol.
> 
> title Windows XP
> 
> rootnoverify (hd0,1)
> ...

 

La partición donde está windows XP es en /dev/sda2, por lo que en el grub estaría bien puesto (hd0,1).

/dev/sda3 es una partición fat32 sin sistema operativo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> comprueba el archivo siguiente:
> 
> ~ $ cat /boot/grub/device.map
> ...

 

```
cat /boot/grub/device.map 

(fd0)   /dev/fd0

(hd0)   /dev/sda
```

AnimAlf, respecto a lo otro no sé como corregir el orden de las particiones con el fdisk, he estado mirando las opciones pero no sé cómo hacerlo. De todas formas ¿Eso me ayudaría en el problema? ¿O sólo sería para tener un sda0? Al final veo que tiro el Windows XP a la basura  :Smile: 

Gracias

----------

## AnimAlf

 *Quote:*   

> user@TuXeR ~ $ sudo fdisk /dev/sda
> 
> Orden (m para obtener ayuda): x
> 
> Orden avanzada (m para obtener ayuda): f
> ...

 

es probable que tras varios usos que no sean correctos la tabla de particiones se lie. Mira a ver si es correcto, haz antes y después un fdisk -l /dev/sda por si se modifica

Saludos

----------

## chaim

```
localhost ~ # fdisk /dev/sda

Command (m for help): x

Expert command (m for help): f

Nothing to do. Ordering is correct already.

Expert command (m for help): w

The partition table has been altered!

Calling ioctl() to re-read partition table.

WARNING: Re-reading the partition table failed with error 16: Device or resource

 busy.

The kernel still uses the old table.

The new table will be used at the next reboot.

Syncing disks.

localhost ~ # fdisk -l /dev/sda

Disk /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19457 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0xa1a27ece

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1               1         912     7325608+  12  Compaq diagnostics

/dev/sda2   *         913        4814    31342815    7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda3            4815       10652    46893735    b  W95 FAT32

/dev/sda4           10653       19457    70726162+   5  Extended

/dev/sda5   *       10653       10659       56196   83  Linux

/dev/sda6           10660       10784     1004031   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda7           10785       19457    69665841   83  Linux

localhost ~ # 
```

----------

## AnimAlf

Es probable que te toque arrancar con el liveCd. No inicies con win mientras no corrijas bien el tema de las particiones con el cargador. Al listarla en buen estado se te hará sencillo configurarrlo. 

Suerte.

----------

## AnimAlf

 *AnimAlf wrote:*   

> Es probable que te toque arrancar con el liveCd. No inicies con win mientras no corrijas bien el tema de las particiones con el cargador. Al listarla en buen estado se te hará sencillo configurarrlo. 
> 
> ---- editado ----
> 
> me he liado con lo del sda0 eso no puede existir O:-)
> ...

 

----------

## chaim

Ok. gracias, lo tendré en cuenta cuando reinicie. Pero en windows creo que seguiré sin poder entrar porque no he hecho nada  :Smile: 

----------

## AnimAlf

 *chaim wrote:*   

> Ok. gracias, lo tendré en cuenta cuando reinicie. Pero en windows creo que seguiré sin poder entrar porque no he hecho nada 

 

Una forma de olvidarte de los problemas com ambos sistemas, es tener la primera partición lógica con ntfs. Siendo la partición activa. La segunda partición lógica que sea muy chíquitina para encerrar boot, y el resto a gusto del teclista.

Puedes jugar mucho con grub si utilizas la partición activa. Instalandolo en el sector de arranque del disco, te comes el loader de win, pero lo recuperas fácimente en la consola de errores. Al ser la partición activa no tienes que hacer nada mas. Pero te tocará luego reinstalar el grub.

Pero, prueba por ejemplo a instalarlo en el sector de arranque de una partición, en lugar de en el de arranque del disco entero. (La partición pequeñita de boot te previene de ciertos errores indeseables. Si lo instalas así. Sólo tendrás que preocuparte de hacer activa una partición. Para arrancar con un gestor de arranque o con otro. Cuando uno o el otro funcionen correcamente con ambos sistemas, entoces puedes clavarle el grub a la raiz, que es quien la sabrá llevar.

Has probado arrancar desde el gestor de wn para arrancar también Gentoo. Es posible. Quizás así no liemos las particiones..

Del modo con Grub has de tener claras las variables $BOOT $ROOT donde la primera se refiere a la partición donde se encontrarán los archivos del gestor de arranque y $ROOT que partición de la raiz del sistema de archivos. El enlace simbolico /boot/boot que apunta al directorio anterior, existe para prevenir equívocos en la configuración del grub.

Grub intenta corregir errores, pero hará aquello que le digamos. El lilo recuerdo que era mucho más peligroso con las particiones. (je je je, menudo lio de particiones recuerdo que hice con él, ahora debe dar miedo lo que le debe poder hacer al disco   :Twisted Evil:   ) Él hará lo que tu le digas, pero tienes que ser correcto en la petición, en ordenes de bajo nivel.

Saludos

----------

## chaim

Gracias por contestar, yo no he podido hacerlo antes porque estaba unos días de vacaciones  :Smile: 

Al final voy a borrar las 2 particiones ntfs con las que venía el portátil (la de recuperación y la de windows) asi me puedo dedicar mejor a manejar GNU/Linux, en especial Gentoo. Gracias por la ayuda de todas formas. Seguro que me volvereis a ver por aquí.

----------

## AnimAlf

news vemos

----------

## patan__

En este caso hay que usar la tecnica de esconder una partición. Se explilca en la parte "4.2.6 DOS/Windows" del manual de grub.

```
$info grub
```

nunca experimente con estos lios, creo que por ahí esta la respuesta. Copio un poco del manual...

Another problem arises if you installed more than one set of DOS/Windows onto one disk, because they could be confused if there are more than one primary partitions for DOS/Windows. Certainly you should avoid doing this, but there is a solution if you do want to do so. Use the partition hiding/unhiding technique.

```
grub> unhide (hd0,1)

grub> hide (hd0,0)

grub> rootnoverify (hd0,1)

grub> chainloader +1

grub> makeactive

grub> boot
```

=) ???. slds

----------

## chaim

Gracias patan__ intenté hacer lo que me dijiste, pero no funcionó (quizá lo hize mal)

De todas formas, si querer cerrar el hilo, aunque no esté solucionado ya borré la dichosa partición ntfs y monté una ext3!

De hacer el cambio, hacerlo bien no?  :Smile: 

----------

## parfum

bueno. a lo que le paso .. fue lo mismo que yo tuve.. .. lo que yo hice. y segun lo que lei.. fue... reparar el mbr desde windows primero... iniciar con el cd.. seleccionar la opcion reparar.. hay seleccionar la particion .. y escribir un nuevo mbr asi.. : fix mbr... y despues hacerlo booteable asi: fix boot... 

despues arranque con un livecd.. (knopixx)..no tuve que montar la particion linux. porque esta distro simpre que la utilizo me reconoce las particiones y me las monta automaticamente.. despues cambien la raiz del livecd .. (si se podria decir asi) a la de la particion en la que instale gentoo..asi:

chroot /mnt/sda6/

despues instale el grub

grub-install /dev/sda (aqui va la particion el la cula tiene el boot de linux)

y por ultimo configure el grub por consola.. con el comando grub.. para escribir el arranque y listo.

en estas paginas encontraras mas informacion

http://www.carlosleopoldo.com/post/como-reparar-el-grub-del-sector-de-arranque/

http://monillo007.blogspot.com/2007/09/cmo-reparar-el-men-de-arranque-grub-en.html

----------

